# Horses stolen from MN, possibly shipped to Mexico via Oklahoma



## Gypsybell (Sep 28, 2012)

Two registered Arab mares from the St. Paul area were on a breeding lease. They were being kept at a farm in the Winona area. We are unclear yet what the whole story is, but have been told multiple things. They may have come through the Cannon Falls MN sales barn, they may have gone to Oklahoma, and they may have gone straight to Mexico.
Here are pictures of them both. 
WC Porsha 








Dreamer








Please keep a lookout, and help me find them. 
Thanks


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Horses have to be held for a month before they can enter another country. Medicals records are carefully examined and if not up to snuff, the animals are denied entry.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, I hope you find them... They're lovely ):


----------



## Gypsybell (Sep 28, 2012)

Ok, so here are the netposse reports for them. It has taken awhile to get all the info together. 
Report NR002297 - Missing Presumed STOLEN EQUINES Dreamer & Porcha - MN
Report NR002296 - Missing Presumed STOLEN EQUINES Dreamer & Porcha - MN

There are more pictures here too. They are both beautiful, and I am heartsick that this has happened to them.


----------



## Gypsybell (Sep 28, 2012)

Saddlebag, if they are denied entry, then what happens? Also, what if there are no medical records?


----------

